# I know Rabbits Cannot throw up. But, What is this? And other Questions...



## BeckaBoo (Jun 8, 2018)

Okay. I know a solid amount of the basics about rabbits, including that they do not throw up. Currently I am trying to figure out how to fit my bunny into my already cramped room. Right now I have her in a pet pen, with her jumbo hamster cage in the center of it. My Rabbit is named Boba and she is a dwarf rabbit. I came into my room to start getting ready for bed and feed her some pellets and Timothy Hay. Boba is about six months old. Boba gets a solid amount of fruits and veggies every day along with lots of pellets and hay. So, anyways, when I went to get Boba's food bowl i noticed a giant glob. There is a picture of it attached as well. It looks like she threw up. There are a couple of factors as to what end it came out of and what it is, I have yet to actually examine it but, I will admit it looks like vomit. It also looks like she ate my carpet. So, can someone please tell me what this is, if I should be worried, and what I should do???


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jun 8, 2018)

Okay, So I am currently poking at it, It stinks so I think its poop but its like... coming apart in layers.... Its squishy.... Its either this is cardboard ot this is carpet..... are these like... really bad if consumed by rabbits? If so, what do I do... because it is 10 thirty at night... and... yeah. And it looks like it has absolutly no trace of hay or pellets... which is weird because I make sure she almost always has pellets and or Hay


----------



## Vince (Apr 15, 2019)

I’m not an expert in bunnies obviously, but occasionally my rabbit chi-chi poops out some big wet looking poops. I’ve researched about it and apparently it is a type of poop that rabbits eat. It is not fully digested (or something lol) and rabbits eat it. Though I’m not too sure so I think you should wait and research a bit more about it.


----------

